# Autres langages > Python > GUI > [Python 3.X] [pysimplegui] error creating frame layout

## marcdinard

Bonjour,

j'ai ce message d'erreur quand je lance la fonction ci-dessous :




> Error creating Frame layout
> layout has a LIST instead of an ELEMENT
> This means you have badly placed ]
> the offensive list is :
> [<PySimpleGUI.PySimpleGUI.Text object at 0x0000020B5E1D7490>,PySimpleGUI.PySimpleGUI.Text object at 0x0000020B5E1D7520>]


Commeny savoir o se situe le problme ?

Voici mon code :



```

```

Merci beaucoup pour l'aide dj apporte sur de prcdents problmes.

----------

